# Bild im Animationsfilm-Look?



## Sonny_C (27. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine Frage. Ich möchte dem Scrat (diesem schusseligen Vieh aus Ice Age mit der Nuss) statt der Nuss eine Blutkonserve in die Hände geben, die er umarmt, in etwa so wie auf diesem Bild hier --> http://www.did-art.fr/todon/images/ORIG_1164367278_scrat_01.jpg

Da ich von Blutkonserven allerdings keine überaus guten Bilder gefunden habe, würde ich das hier verwenden --> http://www.vck-gmbh.de/laurentius-stift/bildarchiv/funktionsabt/blutkonserve188.jpg

Kann man das Aussehen der Konserve irgendwie verändern, dass es optisch besser zu Scrat passt? Also das es mehr oder weniger so aussieht, als hätte man die Konserve am Computer entworfen?

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn da jemand eine Idee hätte!

PS: Ich nutze Photoshop 7


----------



## ink (27. Januar 2008)

Moin
Ich finde dieses Tut vielleicht brauchbar.
http://www.flickr.com/groups/strobist/discuss/72157594577686705/

Peez


----------



## Sonny_C (27. Januar 2008)

Ich werds mal durchgehen, danke für den Link.


----------

